# Upgrade guides to roller guides. Do-able?



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Is it practical to upgrade guides on a trolling setup to roller guides? I am unfamiliar with the work that goes into replacing guides other than the tip. The rod originally cost around $120 and the metal guides are rusting.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Last time I checked into having a rod re-guided it was about $15 per guide. With that math it was cheaper to replace the whole rod. This was an inshore rod, trolling rollers guides are probably more.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks.After your posts i took a little sand paper to them and they cleaned up without any rough spots. I'll seal them and take better care.


----------



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

if you like the blank a set of guides alone is about 100,,,,and those are regular aftco,,,,,,some sets are wayyyy up there


----------

